# Notes from the occupation - bluestreak goes camping



## bluestreak (Oct 26, 2011)

Morning all, I'm current part of the gang occupying finsbury square and I thought I'd write a quick post giving a status report.  Things are going swimmingly so far.  There are about 150 tents (and don't believe any of this crap about 10% occupation, that's just bollocks - I'm one of the shelter / housing workgroup and I can tell you this, we have a system whereby if someone isn't going to be using their tent for a night or two it is marked as unoccupied for x days and allocated for that time to people without their own tent - we're full to capacity and have reorganised the layout three times in three days to get the best use of space and allow the most people to stay on site).

Great feedback from passers by too.  Plenty of city types coming along for a chat, the most common response being, broadly, "you're right but what are the alternatives".  A few spirited defences of modern capitalism but on the whole very little opposition from the man or woman on the street.  Plenty of fat wallets being opened for the cause - do even bankers hate the system?

We are well organised with working groups addressing everything from practical on-site matters to outreach and liason.

Tipoff of a police raid to remove unoccupied tents last night never came about.  Perhaps the tip-off was wrong, perhaps the half dozen coppers hanging around the general meeting reported that we knew, perhaps the helicopter buzzing overhead at around midnight concluded we were full and it would be a waste of time, perhaps the raid will come another time.  We have legal observers on site anyway.

As of last night our jenny is up and running so we now have power.  A diesel generator would be better though, safer and more efficient.

Local businesses are very accommodating, we get a lot of food donations from the caffs.

Islington council were initially fairly friendly.  They came down with a Fire Brigade chap and I showed them our H&S standards and they had very little to complain about.  They were going to arrange some biffas for our rubbish and to get the public toilets in the car park below opened up.  These have since been rescinded end of argument.  The city has clearly put pressure on them.  Never mind, portaloos should be in place today.

I'll try and come back to this thread later on with updates and to answer any questions - for updates and on the go info go to occupyfs.wordpress.com or facebook.com/occupylondonfinsburysquare *i think.

Standard journo questions:
how long have you been here?  the camp since saturday, me since sunday.
how many of you are there? around 150 tents, 200 people, but it fluctuates.
how long are you going to stay? *shrug*   as for the camp, who knows.  until we get evicted, frozen out, capitalism falls and is replaced by something nicer, forever, who can say.
do you have a job? some of us do, some don't, i myself was made redundant in the last round of public sector cuts.  i'm looking for work but there's quite some competition in my particular field which is very specialised and most of the roles in london have been cut.  which is one of the reasons i'm here, with a mighty shrug the con-dems seem to have made me obsolete.
are you anarchists / communists / members of anonymous?  some are, some aren't, most political ideas are represented here.  also, anonymous are an abstract concept with no real membership.
are you getting on with the police?  it's all good cop at the moment, they seem to enjoy themselves and a few are really into it - it probably beats catching criminals for a shift.
is it cold at night?  not if you know how to keep warm.
where are your toilets? at the moment in the surrounding shops and pubs but we're getting portaloos to make the nights easier.
has there been any trouble?  a crackhead stole a tent and threatened a few people and a street drunk got a bit abusive but nothing we can't handle so far, we have a security team.
what is your relationship with st paul's?  we have no relationship with the church whatsoever.  we're not on their land or in the same borough.  our relationship with the st paul's camp is that we're siblings.  independent and separated but with the same dna.  (although i suspect some of the olsx crew think we're their offspring who need a guiding hand and are basically their ward of care - hopefully that handful of individuals are starting to realise that they aren't the daddy of us!)
who is in charge?  no-one - big decisions are made at general assemblies twice daily, we have working groups tackling pretty much every area of life and they deal with the details.
are you going to occupy anywhere else?  maybe, where do you want us to occupy.
what is it you want?  check the wishlists on the boards at the front.
yes, but what do YOU want?  five minutes peace, and a builders, milk and one please.
how can i help?  say nice things about us in the papers rather than porkies.  come along and hang out with us.  give us donations of food, tents, blankets and bedding, construction materials, tools, tarps, waterproofs, furniture, money, time and skills, contacts in the area who might want to work with us on something, speakers, people to run classes, discussions, entertainments, spare parts for the network, batteries, solar panels, a diesel jenny, petrol for the jenny (in metal cans please) etc etc.

please, no poi classes or drumming circles.  or reiki.

a few urbanites have visited already and all have found themselves getting involved.  we're very friendly, so come and say hello.  if you're not in agreement with us, it doesn't matter, we invite debate and discussion.

if you don't know what the occupation is about, please use google.  quite frankly i'm too busy to argue politics on the internet, i'm much happier getting on with something.  i'm away from the camp for a few hours (to sign on, water my plants, send some packages, and have a shower, shave, and get clean clothes, since you ask).


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll be down in about three hours to say hello!


----------



## Belushi (Oct 26, 2011)

Great stuff bluey! I'll try and drop by and see you later in the week.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 26, 2011)

fantastic, keep up the good work mate


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2011)

fight the power blue!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

Good post.

Might pop down lunch time today (but you're not there) or tomorrow.

Or friday.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2011)

Top work Bluey.  I was going to pop up yesterday but didn't get a chance in the end.  If you're still up there at the weekend I'll try and pop up for a visit with some food


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

nice one bluestreak. any interest in a discussion on welfare reforms maybe?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 26, 2011)

good for you Bluestreak and the others... you've really piqued my interest... may try and visit sometime in the future.  Maybe with some provisions.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 26, 2011)

I might pop down and visit you, ShiftyJunior is a staunch capitalist so it'll be a nice day out for him.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 26, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> please, no poi classes or drumming circles. or reiki.


   I was about to book a poi and drum majorette troupe for your entertainment


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 26, 2011)

...and half a dozen nubile masseurs and all


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 26, 2011)

I might bike down tonight


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice one.

Have you got any of the conspiracy idiots that seem to be cropping up at other camps?


----------



## Corax (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you sharing a tent with Will?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll try and drag my son down too but that might be a challenge. 

Sandwiches for Bluey on the way!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Fair play to you Bluestreak.  Looks like it's well organised.  Hope lots of people are popping by to say hello/support you/feed you


----------



## teqniq (Oct 26, 2011)

great post, thanks.


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2011)

Great stuff, Mr Streak.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 26, 2011)

excellent, I was there by chance on Saturday when they were setting up, parked up on the square (free parking at weekends!) will try and pop by again


----------



## girasol (Oct 26, 2011)

www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15442815
*Do St Paul's protesters need to camp overnight?*

erm, not really!!!


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 26, 2011)

editor said:


> I'll be down in about three hours to say hello!



i'll be back by six.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 26, 2011)

nipsla said:


> Top work Bluey. I was going to pop up yesterday but didn't get a chance in the end. If you're still up there at the weekend I'll try and pop up for a visit with some food



i'll be djing at the albert on friday and sleeping at mine that night to return on saturday.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nice one bluestreak. any interest in a discussion on welfare reforms maybe?



definitely, come down sometime and talk to info who will be able to arrange things.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 26, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Have you got any of the conspiracy idiots that seem to be cropping up at other camps?



had a couple come and visit but none of the residents seem that way inclined so far.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> Are you sharing a tent with Will?



no, is he here?


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 26, 2011)

girasol said:


> www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15442815
> *Do St Paul's protesters need to camp overnight?*
> 
> erm, not really!!!



i don't know about that camp.  ours is an occupation, there will always be some who come during the day but go home, and others who work during the day and stay the night - including a couple of bankers at our site.  there are no set rules, each person does what they feel that they can do within the barriers of their own lives and their personal ethics.  camping is neccessary as it creates an infastructure that couldn't be set up every day.  and it's an OCCUPATION of course.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 26, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> please no poi classes.






had to google poi - so THATs what that spinning thing is called


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 26, 2011)

Please say hello to me


----------



## Corax (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh my fucking word.  Is that really you?  You're really old enough to grow stubble?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Please say hello to me



That doesn't look like anywhere within the Square Mile


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> definitely, come down sometime and talk to info who will be able to arrange things.


cool, will do.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2011)

just seen this
nice one bluestreak  excellent OP, keep it up
and thanks


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice one mate, keep it up.


----------



## Corax (Oct 26, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> no, is he here?


I doubt it. http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/occupy-london.281890/page-34#post-10579128

Good thread btw.  Reading with interest.


----------



## magneze (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope to make it up to see you. Good luck!

BTW, the right address for the FB page appears to be: https://www.facebook.com/occupyfs


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 26, 2011)

Back down on Thursday. How are the new blackboards?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice one bluey and a top post!


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 26, 2011)

Will be down at St Pauls tonight with supplies for Tea and Empathy, so will pop over and say hello.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

magneze said:


> Hope to make it up to see you. Good luck!
> 
> BTW, the right address for the FB page appears to be: https://www.facebook.com/occupyfs



What's this copper doing - judging fake turds?   Or is the green thing a caterpillar?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2011)

That's a carrot, a spud, a courgette? and a pear. And an apple.

Actually the bottom left might be a ginger?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 26, 2011)

Those are organic paperweights Minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's a carrot, a spud, a courgette? and a pear. And an apple.
> 
> Actually the bottom left might be a ginger?





Rutita1 said:


> Those are organic paperweights Minnie.



ah 

Now I can see that the policeman is obviously taking a keen interest and picking up some reading material


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Corax (Oct 26, 2011)

He's tasering that gherkin.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't read the opening post properly and went along to meet Bluey at St Paul's!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/photos-from-the-occupy-london-protest-at-st-pauls-central-london/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2011)

editor said:


> I didn't read the opening post properly and went along to meet Bluey at St Paul's!
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/photos-from-the-occupy-london-protest-at-st-pauls-central-london/



Numpty


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

We got hungry looking for him so ate the food we'd brought along for him


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2011)

*waves flags* Good on you bluey  I would send a pie but I doubt it would get there in time


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 26, 2011)

Good on ya!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2011)

editor said:


> We got hungry looking for him so ate the food we'd brought along for him



You are enemies of the revolution.


----------



## treelover (Oct 27, 2011)

'What's this copper doing - judging fake turds?  Or is the green thing a caterpillar? '

bastards, i've just fell off my chair laughing....


----------



## treelover (Oct 27, 2011)

definitely a candidate for a caption competition...


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2011)

someone bump this about midday tomorrow, kthxbai.


----------



## treelover (Oct 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cool, will do.



if you do give a talk try and use Jonathans Rutherfords definitive piece, 'New Labour, the market state, and the end of welfare'

http://www.lwbooks.co.uk/journals/articles/rutherford07.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

treelover said:


> 'What's this copper doing - judging fake turds?  Or is the green thing a caterpillar? '
> 
> bastards, i've just fell off my chair laughing....



I realised they were all vegetables when I tilted my screen back and saw them properly


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 27, 2011)

More pics here FB link


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> More pics here FB link



Oh, a disco tent


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 27, 2011)

And an anti capitalist spider


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> And an anti capitalist spider





Looks like an anti capitalist tarantula 

Maybe the spider's going to do the tarantella in the disco tent


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 27, 2011)

My pic is obviously better, goes without sayin really

Coulda done wiv Marv sayin "now now bugs, wot on earf is goin on ere then?!?!"

But Nevermind.

I met bluestreak n is joolie last night! Yay! My first erb!!! <3 <3 <3 he was delicious and nutritious! Mmm yum yum!


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 27, 2011)

Anybody in da loop bout the 6 month musical festival taking place on hyde park next month??


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 27, 2011)

<editor: off topic drivel removed. One more disruptive post like this and you're gone, sunshine>


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2011)

Go away Wills. Do not continue to try to trash bluestreak's thread. You are seriously pissing me off.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 27, 2011)

great thread - please keep us updated


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 27, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Bands confirmed so far are:


Will, you were told to stop on the other related thread. Reporting my post ticking you off was a bad move and you are now very close to a banning for the entire duration of the occupations, however long they may last.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 27, 2011)

Today we all have choices to make.

The most important being:
The choice not between the political fiction of left and right, but the real choice between right and wrong.

We all have free will to make that choice

We all have the innate evolved knowledge of right and wrong.

The ability to choose love over fear

And we can remake the world over night

Choose love and keep choosing it.

Choose love as the foundation of every decision you make.

Tomorrow is a new day.

Light up the darkness.

So be it


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 27, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> We all have the innate evolved knowledge of right and wrong.



Wrong - Louis MacNeice


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 27, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> And an anti capitalist spider


Pon my life that would be a massive one if it wasn't really a bit of grass.

'Tarantulas against capitalism'


----------



## smokedout (Oct 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nice one bluestreak. any interest in a discussion on welfare reforms maybe?



think someones giving a talk from boycott workfare tonight at about 6.30, know they are keen for more though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

Quimmy wanted this bumped at midday for some reason.

Maybe she needs to remember to make some sandwiches and visit bluestreak


----------



## treelover (Oct 27, 2011)

An area that OLSX might find interesting is how US insurance companies like UNUM are advising the Govt on welfare while lining up massive contracts from them....


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Quimmy wanted this bumped at midday for some reason.
> 
> Maybe she needs to remember to make some sandwiches and visit bluestreak



I bought some from M&S and I'm damned if I shared any of them with that dolescum benefits scrounger, bluey.

He says hello though. He seems to be having a dandy time.

Lady I was speaking to was saying that the official twitter account for them is @occupy*lfs* NOT @occupy*fs, *which itself has been occupied so no longer used.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I bought some from M&S and I'm damned if I shared any of them with that dolescum benefits scrounger, bluey.



You could have added *unwashed *but I seem to remember him saying he was going home last night for a shit, shower and shave


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2011)

Exactly.  He seemed fairly clean.  I let him touch me.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You could have added *unwashed *but I seem to remember him saying he was going home last night for a shit, shower and shave


Yeah but you know these lefties.  When he says 'shower', he just means a quick spray of Lynx.


----------



## claphamboy (Oct 27, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Will, you were told to stop on the other related thread. *Reporting my post ticking you off was a bad move* and you are now very close to a banning for the entire duration of the occupations, however long they may last.



Unfuckingbelievable? 

------

I've got to say I am seriously impressed that whilst the occupy London protest is still fairly small it has actually grown, I had a gut feeling it would have dropped in size and maybe even had disappeared by now, in view of the time of the year and the British weather being what it is, I am glad that gut feeling has been proven wrong.

I am even more impressed with the amount of media coverage and the levels of moral support coming from some of the most unlikely sources, absolutely brilliant.

I am working weird hours at the moment, including over this weekend, so haven't managed to get up myself, but I am hoping too next weekend to offer a bit of support and bring some stuff to donate.

Sadly, no camping for me as the bloody back is playing up at the moment. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Will, you were told to stop on the other related thread. *Reporting my post ticking you off was a bad move* and you are now very close to a banning for the entire duration of the occupations, however long they may last.


 
      

Our Will is nothing if not full of youthful exuberance.  

I'll have to go down tomorrow again and ask bluey to introduce us.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)

i seriously doubt he was ever in london


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I shall have to go down tomorrow to check with bluey.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm hoping to get over tomorrow. To the right location, this time


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Our Will is nothing if not full of youthful exuberance.



30 next year.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> 30 next year.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice one bluestreak *waves from the north*

Hope all is going well with the occupation.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 27, 2011)

If you want some fresh veggie food and lager, I will drop some off

good luck


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2011)

I was up there this morning to drop some food off. Here are a few pics. Including the SOAS Yurt.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2011)

not-bono-ever said:


> If you want some fresh veggie food and lager, I will drop some off
> 
> good luck



Im dropping off some peanut butter and bananas tomorrow as they asked for that. They dont have as much as the St Pauls camp.

They said they are running low on gas for the cookers. Its the large size calor gas that are refillable. I dont no if anyone here can help out with that.

They welcome visitors. Its St Pauls thats been getting a lot of the attention.

I had a nice chat with one of them this morning.

They are just outside the Corporation of London border. The square is in Islington Council. Which is interesting.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 27, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> 30 next year.


Tell me this is a wind-up.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 27, 2011)

That yurt looks most inviting


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2011)

Some on the other OC thread said it was good to sit in.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 27, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Tell me this is a wind-up.



according to his profile.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> according to his profile.


The recent photo he posted looks about that age too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 27, 2011)

I though he was a gauche sixth-form student


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 27, 2011)

will pop along at some point with food n shit.

any other specific requests , post on here


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 27, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I though he was a gauche sixth-form student



Can't imagine why

*Whistles*


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)

not-bono-ever said:


> will pop along at some point with food n shit.
> 
> any other specific requests , post on here


don't bring any shit. they have problems getting rid of it as it is.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2011)

Interesting article by Anna Minton on public  space. Or rather the lack of it. She has written a book - "Ground Control" about the issue. She says we are returning to a time in the 19th c when most space was owned and controlled by aristocrats. Public outcry in 19c led to greater access. They are now being replaced by big business. A lot of "public" space in the City is not really public. The access to public is controlled by security. Something Ive experienced when Ive been taking photos of buildings in the City.

Finsbury sq is unusual as its public space in the City ( under Islington Council)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/oct/26/private-spaces-protest-occupy-london

http://www.annaminton.com/

During the 1980s, Canary Wharf and the Broadgate Centre, the two emerging finance centres in east London, were virtually the only high security, privately owned and privately controlled places that functioned like this. They were also exceptional places created in response to the deregulation of the financial markets and "big bang" of 1986, with its demands for big banks and large trading floors.​
Now, a generation later, this model has spread out, not only throughout the City but to towns and cities across the country that are increasingly characterised by privately owned places, from small "mixed-use" enclaves to enormous shopping complexes such as Cabot Circus in Bristol and Liverpool One, which spans 34 streets in the heart of Liverpool.​
This is a very fundamental change, which is reversing democratic rights established along with the rise of parliamentary democracy in the mid-19th century. People often assume that the streets of London, and other cities, have always been public but that is far from the case. During the early 19th century, before the advent of parliamentary democracy and local government, cities such as London were parcelled up and owned by a small group of aristocratic landlords.​


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> I was up there this morning to drop some food off. Here are a few pics. Including the SOAS Yurt.



Klepomaniac?


----------



## Dooby (Oct 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Well I shall have to go down tomorrow to check with bluey.


Ooh I was planning to drop in on him tomorrow afternoon..


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Klepomaniac?



http://www.thefreedictionary.com/kleptomaniac

"An obsessive impulse to steal regardless of economic need."

I assume its referring to the City Bankers bonuses etc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/kleptomaniac
> 
> "An obsessive impulse to steal regardless of economic need."
> 
> I assume its referring to the City Bankers bonuses etc



I know what a *kleptomaniac *is, but is that notice a joke?  Has someone nicked their *"t"?*


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 27, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/kleptomaniac
> 
> "An obsessive impulse to steal regardless of economic need."
> 
> I assume its referring to the City Bankers bonuses etc



No, that's kleptomaniac


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

I think people need to go down there with donations of "t" as theirs are obviously being nicked


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> No, that's kleptomaniac



I think it's a joke lizzie.  Someone nicked their t

I'm obviously a bit slow today


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope the SOAS students are reading this. Spelling corrected by Urbanites.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> I hope the SOAS students are reading this. Spelling corrected by Urbanites.



I reckon it's intentional so they can say their *t* has been nicked

Can't leave anything around nowadays


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 27, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> That yurt looks most inviting



build your own Yurt website.

http://www.woodlandyurts.co.uk/Yurt_Facts/Build_Your_Own.html

Good effort form SOAS. Worth a visit to see it.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

A proper T is theft.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> build your own Yurt website.
> 
> http://www.woodlandyurts.co.uk/Yurt_Facts/Build_Your_Own.html
> 
> Good effort *form* SOAS. Worth a visit to see it.





It's catching!


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 27, 2011)

I would, but I'm a few hundred miles away. Nowhere to build my own - not sure landlord would approve.


----------



## Dooby (Oct 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> They think that proper T is theft.


Oh god. Perhaps it WAS just an elaborate set up for that gag


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 28, 2011)

wish I could come visit x


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a theory. Missing N and missing T = New Testament 

Dr Giles Fraser is nicking the letters N and T to write a new chapter to the New Testament about money lenders and places of worship.

Oh hang on, that's been done already. A new chapter about places of worship, bankers and protestors. The Gospel of Giles. That's why he's resigning you know. Too busy writing


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 28, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I though he was a gauche sixth-form student



Go fuck yourselfs  do you even know what that means?!?!



*such an angry face that it is not emotible by a little cartoon*

Anyhoooo, as the saying goes... you are as young as all the hot babes you are feeling up <3 <3 <3 and boy are there lotsa hotties here! Hubba hubba! Shaaaaa-Wing!


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2011)

You missed the entry.tailpostdef bit. That's a compliment.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 28, 2011)

Urgh.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 28, 2011)

^^
*loses all motivation to go back to finsbury square*


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 28, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Go fuck yourselfs  do you even know what that means?!?!
> 
> [
> Anyhoooo, as the saying goes... you are as young as all the hot babes you are feeling up <3 <3 <3 and boy are there lotsa hotties here! Hubba hubba! Shaaaaa-Wing!



Definitely a schoolkid.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe someone could just cover him up with a tarp, and he might go quiet...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Go fuck yourselfs  do you even know what that means?!?!
> 
> View attachment 14312


Mrs M evidently knows what it means!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Go fuck* yourselfs*  do you even know what that means?!?!
> View attachment 14312


 Yourselves....


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 29, 2011)

Going well here. Will really is here. Lots of stories. We're still safe.thanks all visitors.


----------



## claphamboy (Oct 29, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> Going well here. *Will really is here*. Lots of stories. We're still safe.thanks all visitors.



Bloody hell! 

Is he doing your head in, or is he actually somehow alright IRL?


----------



## Corax (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm also curious.  Personally, I think he's a Chris Morris project.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 30, 2011)

Cycled up there a couple of mornings ago to drop off some food . A couple of early morning shots.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2011)

Hehehe....wonder if I will meet Will today.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Hehehe....wonder if I will meet Will today.



carry a can of mace just in case


----------



## claphamboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> carry a can of mace just in case



I almost choked on a mouth full of tea to avoid splattering the keyboard!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2011)

I have met Will. He exists  ...He is eccentric for his tender age, very cute, well spoken, and mannered.

I have pics of Bluey being creative and permission to post them which I will do in the morning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I have met Will. He exists  ...He is eccentric for his tender age, very cute, well spoken, and mannered.



Yeah, but did he try to shag you?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 31, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I have met Will. He exists  ...He is eccentric for his tender age, very cute, well spoken, and mannered.


He might want to consider that he is being a massive penis on the internet and will be banned forever from here if he does it again.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2011)

Someone you might know? 

Posted with permission of course...





Bluey's masterpiece in the middle. He was very proud. 










Stress-busting-occupation-creative-Sunday-activities were a success!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Someone you might know?
> 
> Posted with permission of course...


 
Will numbers?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 31, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Stress-busting-occupation-creative-Sunday-activities were a success!


They should sell some of those. Could get a nice little production line going, and then use the capital gained from that to set up similar ventures at other occupation sites. The workers would just be happy to have something to do so you probably wouldn't have to pay them much, and in fact you could probably charge them to use the idea, a kind of licence, if you will.

This time next year...


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Will numbers?



Even I know who that is and I don't _actually know_ anyone


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Even I know who that is and I don't _actually know_ anyone



No, I meant the person next to you know who that is!


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, I meant the person next to you know who that is!



No, he has long hair and is older than that, if you could search the ugly mug thread you could find him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> No, he has long hair and is older than that, if you could search the ugly mug thread you could find him.



Yeah, except you can't.  Biggest complaint against these new boards I reckon


----------



## shaman75 (Oct 31, 2011)

What's the situation at OccupyLFS with regards to assemblies/ meetings etc...

Was wondering if things are a bit more issue-based there, without the continual church updates.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, except you can't. Biggest complaint against these new boards I reckon



That's what I meant, it's pants.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2011)

That is not will above next to BS...I have video today just need to upload it...You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2011)

Get on with it then.

_*drums fingers*_

__


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2011)

Am on it...was posting pics to the other thread


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 31, 2011)

Tease


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Slacker protestors


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2011)

lol....my pc is slow...I am pushing the poor old thing to it's limits tonight. 

Patience!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

It's now been over an HOUR


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 31, 2011)

I need a wee but if I go upstairs I'll go to bed and miss it, but will I be able to sleep if I do that.

Too much pressure


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I need a wee but if I go upstairs I'll go to bed and miss it, but will I be able to sleep if I do that.
> 
> Too much pressure



Can you not go upstairs, have a wee and come back down the stairs?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2011)

Will exists! That is all.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can you not go upstairs, have a wee and come back down the stairs?



nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Will exists! That is all.




Which one is he?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2011)

aww it stops before it kicks into Thriller 

lol though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> aww it stops before it kicks into Thriller
> 
> lol though.



I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Which one is he?



Young, cute, flagged up and carrying two copies of Treasure Islands.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Young, cute, flagged up and carrying two copies of Treasure Island.



in red, with long black hair?


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 31, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Young, cute, flagged up and carrying two copies of Treasure Island.



Says he's 29 on his profile.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Says he's 29 on his profile.



Doesn't look a day over 18- 21 in the flesh.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 1, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Doesn't look a day over 18- 21 in the flesh.



That would make more sense TBH


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, except you can't. Biggest complaint against these new boards I reckon



Search in thread coming in v1.1. Can't be long now...


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 1, 2011)

We know Will*numbers* exists, he keeps posting up pics if his house, and him proudly in front of the rental car he considered stealing before he trashed it...


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 1, 2011)

WILL! Very cool and respect to the lad


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2011)

He is being much more productive of late.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 1, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Young, cute, flagged up and carrying two copies of Treasure Island.


that's the second or third time Rutita1 has referred to Will as 'cute'......


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> that's the second or third time Rutita1 has referred to Will as 'cute'......



...because he is. I have told him he is cute too. Get over it!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 1, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> ...because he is. I have told he he is cute too. Get over it!


Bone him! Then put the video up here


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh bloody hell


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Search in thread coming in v1.1. Can't be long now...



Excellent


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 1, 2011)

well, as of yesterday i am taking some time off from the protest.  they're up and running and don't need me any more.  plus the 24/7 nature of things fries the brain.  i'm going to be on site again in a few days but won't be staying more than a night here and there.  not entirely happy with some of the shit that's gone down recently, or the direction things are going in - the usual protest camp divides and issues.  however i've been proud to be involved in the group up until this point and feel that we've done a lot in terms of "outreach", but where it goes from here depends - less slacktivism and flashmobs IMO.  thanks all for coming to visit and bringing me treats.  and thanks rutita for the pumpkin-carving class.  i'd never done it before and felt far more satisfied and proud than the occasion deserved, like a small child coming out of primary school proudly bearing a macaroni picture!

questions gladly answered where reasonable!


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 1, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> questions gladly answered where reasonable!



Would it be reasonable to ask if Will, as Rutita claims, is cute?


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 1, 2011)

Who's this then?!


----------



## Corax (Nov 1, 2011)

stephj said:


> Who's this then?!





If we're going to do 'cuteness' - who's in the anon mask wearing the 'feed me your wages' sign?  She has an alluring wiggle.


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 1, 2011)

stephj said:


> Who's this then?!



Oh, FFS!  

Just when he started to seem not so bad, he re-registers again inviting a perma-ban, silly boy.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 1, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Would it be reasonable to ask if Will, as Rutita claims, is cute?



he's a good looking young man.  fine shiny helmet.


----------



## Corax (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh bloody nora. He's going to be fucking _insufferable_ on here after some of these posts!

Just cos Rutita wants his jiggy-jiggy, you don't all have to encourage it!


----------



## weepiper (Nov 1, 2011)

Corax said:


> Oh bloody nora. He's going to be fucking _insufferable_ on here after some of these posts!
> 
> Just cos Rutita wants his jiggy-jiggy, you don't all have to encourage it!



_even more_ insufferable?


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh, believe me, I still think he's a very silly & stupid little boy, not that what I think matters.....


----------



## Corax (Nov 1, 2011)

weepiper said:


> _even more_ insufferable?


With Rutita as a notch on his bedpost?  You betcha he will be!


----------



## Will B Goode (Nov 2, 2011)

Corax said:


> Oh bloody nora. He's going to be fucking _insufferable_ on here after some of these posts!
> 
> Just cos Rutita wants his jiggy-jiggy, you don't all have to encourage it!


rutty and I haven't got round to rutting... Yet!  

Got a peck on the cheek from that v-masked wiggly hip girl tho! Woot! Also google Hannah elsisi, she is an Egyptian English student who spoke to us about the Arab spring on Sunday. She is awesome! Intelligent, articulate, passionate and engaging! ...and with that, Wilbo baggins had fallen in love...

Got involved with media, process, kitchen and the library yesterday. Off to a frackin luncheon in Kensington today, tickets are £1500!


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 2, 2011)

Leaving the media to the media savy is often a very good idea.


----------



## Corax (Nov 2, 2011)

WillNumbers - spokesman of the revolution.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 2, 2011)

Seriously though, it's not a game, it's not a place for pulling. I'd be incredibly pissed off if I was involved and surrounded by idiots that seem to be there for the lulz and the kudos, these protests are being really closely watched by the press, the right wing press could have a field day.

You need to be careful


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 2, 2011)

Wills new placard


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 2, 2011)

Corax said:


> WillNumbers - spokesman of the revolution.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 2, 2011)

*shrugs*

Okay, permanent it is then.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't often comment on these kinds of things but that's a shit perma ban imo.

He's just a bit nathan, that's all.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 2, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> *I don't often comment on these kinds of things* but that's a shit perma ban imo.



Neither do I, he pisses me off (much less now I know he's not 30), but he's enthusiastic, I think he needs a bit of advice.

This forum is a valuable source of advice from folk that already have all the tshirts IYSWIM

I also think he'd take it if he could see it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2011)

Will B Goode said:


> rutty and I haven't got round to rutting... Yet!



Please don't encourage the carry-on-style ohhhhhh-errrrrrrr turn this thread seems to have taken.


----------



## girasol (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't perma ban him, Fridge, he needs urban in more ways than one...


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 2, 2011)

Perma ban? For being a big kid?

wtf?


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 2, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Perma ban? For being a big kid?
> 
> wtf?



No, he was warned to stop dicking around, carried on, then was abusive to Mrs M, still carried on, was banned came back twice with new log ins and _still_ carried on.

I totally get the banning, but I think he needs to be told to calm down IRL, it worries me that someone like him could end up being interviewed on ITN and make the whole thing look ridiculous.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Perma ban? For being a big kid?
> 
> wtf?


 
I think it's for setting up several new logins since the temp ban.   Not sure what the temp ban was for though.

He doesn't seem to bother me as much as he seems to bother other people.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 2, 2011)

Welease William!


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 2, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I think it's for setting up several new logins since the temp ban. Not sure what the temp ban was for though.
> 
> He doesn't seem to bother me as much as he seems to bother other people.



He bothered me so much cos he said on his profile that he was 30, since finding out he's way younger it makes more sense that he's over enthusiastic.

I still think he's a loose cannon though.


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 2, 2011)

Kizmet said:


> Perma ban? For being a big kid?
> 
> wtf?



More for being a dick, I think.

He had a number of warnings, fired off abuse at Mrs M, got a ban, re-registered and acted like a dick again, got warned if he continued to act like a dick and/or re-register again it would be a perma-ban.

He both re-registered and acted like a dick again, sort of leaves the mods in an impossible position doesn't it?

Can't have one rule for Will, and one for everyone else, besides we all know perma-bans are not permanent - he just needs to serve a bit time, do a bit of grovelling, stop acting like a dick and he will be allowed back.


----------



## Kizmet (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, fair enough, I guess.

But I do think people were on his case a bit and maybe went ott on what wasn't really much of a disruption more just silliness.

That kind of thing just escalates. Anyway, you're probably right... the break will do him good. Not because there's anything wrong with him... more that he should really be out there chatting up the hot occupier girls and getting blown out until he learns not to be such a tool.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, when he first registered he sent weird PMs to women on the site and was only allowed to stay on the proviso he didn't act like a twat so I think he's already been cut enough slack I think.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't get what he did wrong on this page to deserve a perma ban. In fairness he was responding in turn to some banta that myself and others were having relating to Rutita saying he was "cute".He's just bounced back with a bit of wit

Bit harsh IMHO. Sure he may have been a naughty boy before and he's had his wrist slapped for it but a perma for being a bit daft and boisterous and full of youthful fuckwittery

As far as I can see he's young lad who's got off his arse and gone down and joined in with OLSX and he's having a laugh. Give him his own thread like blueys got  Ban him  What for?


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 2, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> I don't get what he did wrong on this page to deserve a perma ban. In fairness he was responding in turn to some banta that myself and others were having relating to Rutita saying he was "cute".He's just bounced back with a bit of wit



It was before that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 2, 2011)

He's been Jimmy Saville'd.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 2, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> It was before that.


Where Lizzieloo mate?


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 2, 2011)

Started here
He'd been warned about creepy stuff before that.


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 2, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> I don't get what he did wrong ......



Oh, come on, FFS! 

He was a complete dick, got banned from the naked thread for being a fucking weirdo, sent weird PMs to female posters, got loads of warnings, dished out abuse to a mod, got a temp ban - registered at least two or three new accounts despite warnings he was heading for a perma-ban.

Sorry mate, but if you don't get it, there's no fucking hope for you TBH.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah fair enough I see the process I just didn't understand how that post broke the camels back. I missed the one of him reporting Mrs M's post. Made me chuckle though all the same, cheeky little cunt  I missed the re-registering as well, I just see Will and assume it's the same user.

Oh well as you were and sorry for the confusion at my end. I do think Mrs M gets more than her fair share of shite to deal with. 

I thought he was funny but I can see how he wears ya down. I've got one who's 6 and he's got a nerf gun to go with it. Thankfully Will seems to be un-armed.


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 2, 2011)

TBF I thought him reporting Mrs M's original warning post was funny , if a bit stupid, but the abuse that followed was totally uncalled for.

The main problem, apart from abusing a mod, is clearly setting-up new accounts after a temp-ban, everyone knows that's not on, so fuck him.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 2, 2011)

friedaweed said:


> I thought he was funny but I can see how he wears ya down. I've got one who's 6 and he's got a nerf gun to go with it. Thankfully Will seems to be un-armed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2011)

I bet you were a prefect, claphamheadboy


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 2, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I bet you were a prefect, claphamheadboy



Go boil your head, twat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hit a nerve did I?


----------



## Corax (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm sure that Will will reflect, realise that he's not quite as funny as he thinks he is, and apologise to the mods after an appropriate interval.  And I'm sure they'll then consider that.

And if he's let back on, he'll either calm himself down, or do it all over again _a la_ Ninj.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Started here
> He'd been warned about creepy stuff before that.


This certainly hastened his demise:


Will2403 said:


> Anyhoooo, as the saying goes... you are as young as all the hot babes you are feeling up <3 <3 <3 and boy are there lotsa hotties here! Hubba hubba! Shaaaaa-Wing!


----------



## sunnysidedown (Nov 2, 2011)

the lads a plank.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 2, 2011)

sunnysidedown said:


> the lads a plank.



Well put


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2011)

It's quite surreal actually....WIll is nothing like that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ in real life.


----------



## girasol (Nov 3, 2011)

editor said:


> This certainly hastened his demise:





> Anyhoooo, as the saying goes... you are as young as all the hot babes you are feeling up <3 <3 <3 and boy are there lotsa hotties here! Hubba hubba! Shaaaaa-Wing!



I thought he was clearly, and obvioulsy, joking, in most of his posts.

I also remember one of his posts (or maybe it was a thread) which indicated he may be fragile, emotionally, at times.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 3, 2011)

Why does urban always bully newcomers, especially those with any character to them ?

Basically if you don't fit in, then fuck off.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Why does urban always bully newcomers, especially those with any character to them ?
> 
> Basically if you don't fit in, then fuck off.



Character? You wouldn't know it if it ran you over boyo.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Why does urban always bully newcomers, especially those with any character to them ?
> 
> Basically if you don't fit in, then fuck off.


If they carry on trashing important threads with off-topic nonsense, ignore repeated warnings from mods, generally fuck about disrupting threads, attract a host of reported posts from the community, and when given a short ban immediately reregister under a welter of new IDs, then yes, they can fuck off.

He wasn't bullied. He was dealt with extreme patience.


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 3, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Why does urban always bully newcomers, especially those with any character to them ?



He wasn't new, he's been here for well over a year, nor was he bullied.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 3, 2011)

I think there is sometimes an element that likes to bully new people who don't know the rules, though I don't think the mods play a role in that and I certainly, I don't think Will was bullied or new, or seemed very likeable.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyway....operation Occupy LFS pop up bike shop is my next mission.

Pics later!


----------



## girasol (Nov 3, 2011)

editor said:


> If they carry on trashing important threads with off-topic nonsense, ignore repeated warnings from mods, generally fuck about disrupting threads, attract a host of reported posts from the community, and when given a short ban immediately reregister under a welter of new IDs, then yes, they can fuck off.
> 
> He wasn't bullied. He was dealt with extreme patience.



Yeah, never seen him being bullied. I do think he should be let back though, please reconsider, surely we can keep him in line ourselves?


----------



## xenon (Nov 3, 2011)

Fuck Will, who cares. What's happening at Occupy?


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 3, 2011)

editor said:


> If they carry on trashing important threads with off-topic nonsense, ignore repeated warnings from mods, generally fuck about disrupting threads, attract a host of reported posts from the community, and when given a short ban immediately reregister under a welter of new IDs, then yes, they can fuck off.
> 
> He wasn't bullied. He was dealt with extreme patience.


Whatever, he never stood a chance once the braying mob started goading him. And after he had the audacity to report a mod's post the knives were out for him and he became a dead man walking.

The blandification of urban continues...


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Whatever, he never stood a chance once the braying mob started goading him. And after he had the audacity to report a mod's post the knives were out for him and he became a dead man walking.


You've got that all arse about tit. He'd already been warned several times. It was his decision to carry on arsing about.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh for God's sake, 'braying mob', fuck off.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 3, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Whatever, he never stood a chance once the braying mob started goading him. And after he had the audacity to report a mod's post the knives were out for him and he became a dead man walking.
> 
> The blandification of urban continues...



He was acting like a nob, that's why everyone was goading him, right from when he started posting here he was acting like a nob, being seriously, seriously creepy on the naked thread, trashing other threads, etc, etc.

You saying it's the braying mob again is so jarring. Often when lots of people don't like somebody it's just because they're an utter twerp. Not because of this group bullying thing you insist on all the bloody time.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 3, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Often when lots of people don't like somebody it's just because they're an utter twerp. Not because of this group bullying thing you insist on all the bloody time.



Exactly!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 3, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Whatever, he never stood a chance once the braying mob started goading him. And after he had the audacity to report a mod's post the knives were out for him and he became a dead man walking.
> 
> The blandification of urban continues...


This alleged blandification was under full steam when I joined the boards, going by threads at the time. Yet here we still are.


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2011)

we should redecorate the boards in magnolia.


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2011)

Aaanway, a few weeks on, and I've just seen Ali Campbell of all people on this week saying what I'm sure what many are thinking. 

Essentially, 'fine, attack capitalism - however the papers are filled with stories of the Anglican church in crisis. While bob diamond sniggers in canary wharf..'

A valid point surely? And please, can't be arsed with juvenile personal abuse for raising it.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

The occupation has got the whole issue of fatcat bonuses, the conduct of the banks and how the city operates back into the headlines. That makes it a very worthwhile exercise in my book.  The fact that it's forced the church to think about what side they're on is just an added bonus.


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2011)

The banks aren't in the headlines. Not here anyway. In NYC yes. Here it's all bizarrely been about internal church politics. 

This London effort has taken its eye off the ball and canary wharf has not been touched.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

gabi said:


> The banks aren't in the headlines. Not here anyway. In NYC yes. Here it's all bizarrely been about internal church politics.
> 
> This London effort has taken its eye off the ball and canary wharf has not been touched.


Did you not hear the Archbishop of Canterbury Rowan Williams speaking out for a 'Robin Hood tax' on banks?


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm sure a weirdo in a funny hat's opinion will be taken very very seriously by the treasury and those cunts sitting in their towers in canary wharf. 

The investment banks are not in the City anymore. That's a basic fact. They're loving this accidental classic strawman I'm sure.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2011)

for once, i agree with the kiwi tbh, gabi is right in so many ways about how this has and hasn't been reported.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

What else may a load of people in tents do to draw attention to this issue? It's a small step for sure, but it's better than _no step._


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

gabi said:


> I'm sure a weirdo in a funny hat's opinion will be taken very very seriously by the treasury and those cunts sitting in their towers in canary wharf.


His comments are all over the press. Even the shitty Mail.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/a...financial-transactions-leave-City-prayer.html

And, if nothing else, it inspired a great cartoon.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2011)

what issue? the management of st pauls? it's all i've heard about in relation to a load of people in tents.

the greek debt crisis is going on at the same time, but i can't say i have heard many people going "tents, bankers, world debt, IMF, imperialism, etc" for eg


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

And here's where it's leading:





> Nicolas Sarkozy says Bill Gates' proposal of a 'Robin Hood' tax on financial transactions is "technically possible", during the meeting of G20 leaders in Cannes.
> Microsoft billionaire Bill Gates is submitting a report on development financing to leaders at the G20 summit in Cannes. It recommends leaders adopt a financial transaction tax to help poor countries raise more tax revenue for themselves.
> 
> According to the report, the levy on finance could raise an extra £30bn a year which Mr Gates says could go towards fighting global poverty and helping developed nations meet their aid pledges.
> ...





> G20: Bill Gates adds his weight to calls for Robin Hood tax
> Financial transaction tax could raise £30bn to fight poverty, Gates will tell leaders
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/nov/03/gates-urges-g20-to-introduce-tobin-tax



Small steps and all that....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 4, 2011)

bless.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what issue? the management of st pauls? it's all i've heard about in relation to a load of people in tents.


Without the people in tents at St Pauls this article would never exist:


> *Archbishop of Canterbury Rowan Williams calls for new tax on bankers*
> The Archbishop of Canterbury has thrown his weight behind the St Paul’s Cathedral anti-capitalist protesters as he called for a new tax on banks.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/rel...an-Williams-calls-for-new-tax-on-bankers.html


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bless.


Oh, sorry, is it sneery'n'belittle time, now?

So, let's hear your alternatives for activist actions.


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2011)

Ed, would you listen to and take seriously the pope's thoughts on the eurozone meltdown? Would you think it mattered? 

I fail to see the relevance of a religious leaders opinion on this shit while in Cannes the eurozone is collapsing. Pragmatically that is.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2011)

Canary Wharf is all private property, so no chance of occupying that unless you have 10s of thousands and the will to fight.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Canary Wharf is all private property



And the land currently occupied around St. Paul's is what, exactly?


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> And the land currently occupied around St. Paul's is what, exactly?


It's complicated.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> And the land currently occupied around St. Paul's is what, exactly?


Owned by the church, which so far has a more charitable view than commercial landlords. They wanted to occupy Paternoster Square itself, which is wholly within the boundaries of the commercial development. That was swiftly prevented by the police and you'd see the same thing if people tried to occupy the area around canary wharf.


----------



## shaman75 (Nov 4, 2011)

I do hope I'm not funding City of London Police in anyway whatsoever, to guard private property on the behalf of a private company for weeks on end.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 4, 2011)

.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Owned by the church, which so far has a more charitable view than commercial landlords.


It's a bit more complicated than that, and the confusion is working in the protesters favour.


> "British courts have long recognised the right to gather and assemble in public," he says. "At the same time, there are legal intricacies around this case because the land surrounding St Paul's is not under single ownership, meaning the relevant landowners would need to act together."
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/law/2011/nov/02/st-pauls-protests-legal-land





> Speaking at a press conference last Friday, the Dean said that the decision to close had “nothing at all to do with the fall in takings”, said to be £16,000 a day, caused by the presence of the protesters. “It is about health, safety, and fire issues.” He said that the Chapter had “no control over the grounds” sur­rounding the cathedral; he said that the “ownership of land around St Paul’s is not a clear issue” and that there was a “combination of owner­ship” between the Cathedral and the Corporation of London.
> http://www.churchtimes.co.uk/content.asp?id=119688


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 4, 2011)

1. drew, get a grip.

2. the media will always be against you, in situations like this.  in fact, this is the most well supported action i've ever been involved in.  even the evading - it would have anti-us headlines and pro-us op/ed pieces.

3. the real work and the real positivity that the occupy movement in london has achieved, IMO, is outreach.  being out on the streets every day talking to people, changing minds, strengthening viewpoints, allowing people to voice their frustrations, offering alternative ideas, moral support, acting as a conscience, challenging embedded notions etc etc.  those overprivileged kids who think that by camping out and smoking dope they can change the world... fuck em.  the revolution ain't any time soon.  but the chipping away of the capitalist edifice in the minds of the non-activists, that's important.  unglamourous, unrevolutionary, perhaps even easiy dismissed by critics and hard revolutionary types.  but before things can change we need hearts and minds, as the yanks would have it.  and from the amount of goodwill, donations, and passing appreciation i saw in my time there we're winning, despite the media.

if this lot could organise themselves properly - i.e. not leaving all the work to a handful of people, then the world would change pdq!


----------



## emanymton (Nov 4, 2011)

gabi said:


> Ed, would you listen to and take seriously the pope's thoughts on the eurozone meltdown? Would you think it mattered?
> 
> I fail to see the relevance of a religious leaders opinion on this shit while in Cannes the eurozone is collapsing. Pragmatically that is.


Would most of us on here take their views seriously, not particularly I would imagine. Sadly however the ruling elite who actually make decisions do take their views seriously, certainly more seriously than they do yours or mine anyway.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 8, 2011)

shaman75 said:


> I do hope I'm not funding City of London Police in anyway whatsoever, to guard private property on the behalf of a private company for weeks on end.



Im afraid you are. The Police are in Paternoster sq every day. Also Paternoster sq owners have put up a sign rescinding permission for people to be there without reason ( in there eyes).


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 8, 2011)

gabi said:


> The banks aren't in the headlines. Not here anyway. In NYC yes. Here it's all bizarrely been about internal church politics.
> 
> This London effort has taken its eye off the ball and canary wharf has not been touched.



Canary Wharf has taken out an injunction "preventing “any persons unknown remaining on the Canary Wharf estate in connection to protest action.” We understand that this court order will remain in place indefinitely."

http://occupylsx.org/?p=740

I take your point about the Church. Problem is that the political mainstream has been trying to persuade people that the "Deficit" is the problem. The role of financial elites has been pushed to the background. The mainstream media has accepted this argument. Especially in relation to Greece and the rest of the "PIGS". Whatever anyone thinks of Berlusconi he shouldnt lose his job over Italys so called debt. The whole discussion on "Deficits" is ideological - as the thrust of Ha- Joon Changs article below states.

It looks like the discussion will be a load of waffle about "Ethical Capitalism" led by the Church. Im sure the City and Canary Wharf bankers will love this. Its not the point. Im not blaming the Occupiers for this. Its a clever move by the higher ups in the Church and there friends in the City to subtly move the argument away from what financial elites neo liberal free market capitalism has done over the past 30 years.

This piece by the economist by Ha-Joon Chang is worth a read as an antidote to this:

" Meanwhile the eurozone is poisoning itself with a cocktail of 18th-century ideas of responsibility and internal division. The fact is that, despite its situation regularly being described as a fiscal crisis, the eurozone as a whole actually does not have one. The budget deficit of the zone is only about 6% of its GDP, as against the 10-11% of the US and Britain. And with the partial exception of Greece, whatever fiscal crises there exist are due to a recession-driven fall in tax revenue and bank bailouts, rather than overspending. Before the crisis, countries like Spain and Ireland used to run budget surpluses equivalent to between 2-3% of GDP, and budget deficits in Italy and Portugal were, at 1.5%-4% of GDP, entirely manageable"

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...-leaders-must-act?fb=native&CMP=FBCNETTXT9038


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Without the people in tents at St Pauls this article would never exist: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/rel...an-Williams-calls-for-new-tax-on-bankers.html


Well actually, it would. Rowan Williams writes stuff like that all the time, it's just that without the occupation, you wouldn't have read it because it probably would have been in the Church Times, or summat similar.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well actually, it would. Rowan Williams writes stuff like that all the time, it's just that without the occupation, you wouldn't have read it because it probably would have been in the Church Times, or summat similar.


I meant 'would the article exist in a national newspaper?' Which it clearly wouldn't most days


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 8, 2011)

The other tactic the City could use is this:

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...tantalising-range-of-free-gifts-201110174429/



"Financial institutions, keen to go about their functions unmolested, have set up stalls near St Paul's Cathedral piled high with smartphones and novelty smoothie makers and are handing them out to disgruntled anti-capitalists who promise to go home

"Some of the guys at Goldman Sachs are offering to lend their Maseratis out for the weekend, while one investment analyst has said he will let a protestor sniff his Brazilian girlfriend."


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## El Niño (Apr 7, 2012)

editor said:


> If they carry on trashing important threads with off-topic nonsense, ignore repeated warnings from mods, generally fuck about disrupting threads, attract a host of reported posts from the community, and when given a short ban immediately reregister under a welter of new IDs, then yes, they can fuck off.
> 
> He wasn't bullied. He was dealt with extreme patience.


 
It's true. Guilty as charged.


----------



## El Niño (Apr 7, 2012)

> gabi said: ↑
> _I'm sure a weirdo in a funny hat's opinion will be taken very very seriously by the treasury and those cunts sitting in their towers in canary wharf._​


​ 


editor said:


> His comments are all over the press. Even the shitty Mail.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/a...financial-transactions-leave-City-prayer.html
> 
> And, if nothing else, it inspired a great cartoon.


 
George Carlin on "stupid hat bullshit"


----------

